# Control valve basic



## Saad85 (Sep 19, 2017)

Hi all ,

would you please share with us the  PDF  that explain the basic regarding the control valve especially in flow characteristics and valve sizing? what are the questions that expected in this topic?

thanks,


----------



## Sheshtawy (Sep 19, 2017)

I find this pdf to be very helpful. I printed it and put it into my binder.
https://www.cedengineering.com/userfiles/Control Valves Basics - Sizing &amp; Selection.pdf

Types of questions you might get:
1. Calculating Cv for a certain system 
2. Selecting a valve for a particular application using Cv
3. Something about the difference between quick opening, linear, and equal percentage valves (Selecting a particular type from the Cv% - Valve opening % chart for given flow characteristics)
4. Calculating a valve rangeability
5. Identifying a certain valve from a PID diagram


----------



## Saad85 (Sep 20, 2017)

Thanks a lot it is very helpful PDF to understand tha basic of control valve


----------



## BeefyAmericanMachoMan (Nov 1, 2017)

Saad85 said:


> Hi all ,
> 
> would you please share with us the  PDF  that explain the basic regarding the control valve especially in flow characteristics and valve sizing? what are the questions that expected in this topic?
> 
> thanks,


Are you asking for basic control valve sizing literature?  If so, just google "Fisher Control Valve Sourcebook".


----------



## justdoitNG (Nov 1, 2017)

Thanks for sharing the PDF..in addition there is a section in ASHRAE equipment book on control valve sizing..


----------



## casummerlin (Nov 1, 2017)

You could check out Crane TP-410.


----------



## P-E (Nov 1, 2017)

casummerlin said:


> You could check out Crane TP-410.


Yes.  Crane tp-410 is a very good reference to have after the exam too.


----------

